# Clone Vs Original



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

This is something I've been thinking about today. 

I was browsing through the stock on FastTech and it seems like the majority of their stock is clones. Then I viewed a couple of local vendors websites and I saw that some of them also sell clones. 

I would like to ask you guys (and gals) how you feel about clones?

I've been researching the subject the whole day and have come to the conclusion that you get some very good clones out there. What I could see on YouTube reviews was that things like the Nemesis clone and the Panzer clone (only ones I could find comparison videos of) are just as good as their original counterparts. 

If I were to use the Kayfun Lite as an example, the original costs over $100 where as the clone is about $16. I have noticed that some of you guys with clones do have issues with leaking with the Kayfun, but otherwise for the price it's a pretty good deal?

Have any of you had clones that were complete rubbish? Or are some of you very happy with your clones?


----------



## Tornalca (7/4/14)

Sometimes it is a hit and miss. But I have a nemesis clone and 2x Kayfun 3.1 clones from FastTech. No issues with leaking. Be prepared to wait and hope none of the items have issues. Sometimes dealing with them to get the replacement can be a pain. 

By the way the 2 clones are not even identical but they both work perfectly. The only problem I have with the one is the edges are quite sharp so the first time tightening I cut myself with the tank. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Sometimes it is a hit and miss. But I have a nemesis clone and 2x Kayfun 3.1 clones from FastTech. No issues with leaking. Be prepared to wait and hope none of the items have issues. Sometimes dealing with them to get the replacement can be a pain.
> 
> By the way the 2 clones are not even identical but they both work perfectly. The only problem I have with the one is the edges are quite sharp so the first time tightening I cut myself with the tank.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I saw that a guy on YouTube bought two Panzers and there were differences between the two. 

I hear that FastTech takes ages to ship, and that they can be a bit frustrating to deal with. 

Does anyone know of any other (better) sites to order similar equipment from?


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

I have an IGO-L dripper clone and it works perfectly - but then again, its not a difficult device to clone and not much can go wrong.

My Kayfun 3.1 clone is great - but it does dribble some juice out of the airhole from time to time. After the Vape Meet I put it in my plastic cigar holder container and when I got home, there were quite a few drops going down the side. Not a train smash at all but that's what it is. So it stays at home and I keep it upright and treat it with care - and then it behaves. My Kayfun vapes beautifully though.

Many others have Kayfun clones that don't leak

I think the problem with clones is that sometimes you get one that has a small problem. Maybe one of the threads is not right or a seal is not the right size or something like that. Mostly people know how to fix these things or adjust them so they work perfectly. 

I don't have enough experience to say what percentage of clones are faulty - but just hearing the comments from other vapers I would say that faulty clones are the exception, not the rule. 

By all means, go ahead and buy a clone, but if you get a bit unlucky and there is something slightly wrong with it - you know why.

I think expert local retailers in SA should test the clones in a batch they get and only sell them if they are "good clones". I would gladly pay a bit more for that type of service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

I'll reply to this thread when my Russian 91 original finally arrives from the USA if it ever does... 7 days and it hasn't moved from their distribution centre yet!


----------



## Rex_Bael (7/4/14)

Also, when looking at clones on FastTech, read the reviews. You will quickly learn about common problems with a specific clone. If I remember correctly, the most popular Russian 91% clone for example has post screws that aren't stainless steel and thus start rusting. If you know about it beforehand, it's not a big deal. If it comes as a surprise it may sour the whole experience.


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Also, when looking at clones on FastTech, read the reviews. You will quickly learn about common problems with a specific clone. If I remember correctly, the most popular Russian 91% clone for example has post screws that aren't stainless steel and thus start rusting. If you know about it beforehand, it's not a big deal. If it comes as a surprise it may sour the whole experience.



I almost forgot about the reviews. 

Here's the patriot as an example. 

http://www.fasttech.com/product/160470

From the reviews I can see that it only has own air intake hole, and it's a bit small. So all I would need to do is make it a bit bigger and only build single coils on it. 

I know this is a bit off topic, but how do you guys drill the holes bigger? Do you use a drill press or something like that?


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Easiest is drill press if its stainless steel, if brass plated nickel you can drill with hand.


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Easiest is drill press if its stainless steel, if brass plated nickel you can drill with hand.



Now I just need to buy a Drill press... I'll price them at Game and Macro.


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Only buy if you have other uses for a drill press - most mechanical- and engineering shops will help you out if you ask them to use their drill press for a couple of minutes, or even do it for you.


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Thanks! I'll see if I can contact some.


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> I almost forgot about the reviews.
> 
> Here's the patriot as an example.
> 
> ...


I have the patriot from FT. The original air hole is useless and had to be drilled out. As I wanted to use dual coils I drilled a second hole too. Used a drill press. Both to 1.5mm and it works like a dream at 0.55ohm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom (7/4/14)

with an original u will get a clean and well crafted unit, this is not always the case with clones. I had a Taifun clone and it had a shaving from the drilling in the airhole. sold it....was too much of a mission to get a good vape as I was getting from the original Kayfun. my current view...clones are hit and miss. I want RBA and RDA original, and the mech mods clones. That combination gives me good experiences.


Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll reply to this thread when my Russian 91 original finally arrives from the USA if it ever does... 7 days and it hasn't moved from their distribution centre yet!


I have an original Aqua(which i got from @TylerD ) and even then..if your setup is correct and you dont fill it a certain way..it will leak and gurgle...
So IMHO, leaking and gurgling are not always symptoms of clones, but of RDA's in general.
Mec Mod are a hit and miss. buying a cheap a$$ mod from Fasttech at $16, will get you a crappy mod with crappy build quality, but it should still work. buying a slightly more expensive clone, at lets say $30, will get you a better quality clone, and that should also work...
Buying an Original mod at $100 will get you a work of art, but from a distance will look just like the clone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> So IMHO, leaking and gurgling are not always symptoms of clones, but of RDA's in general.



Roger that Rex... will pay attention to the wick etc when it finally arrives!


----------



## Shadowvapor (7/4/14)

Hi Rob my apologies to hijack you here but could you pls tel me where can I find your reviews on the VK juices pls. I cant find on their website the nic strengths of the Beta range liquids. thanks a mil


----------



## zaVaper (7/4/14)

In my limited experience with Fasttech I haven't had any issues besides the long wait times, however the shipping is free and the prices are amazing if you don't mind the wait.

As others have said, read the reviews and discussions. Most importantly often the machine oil is still present on the devices, so a quick wash in warm water and some good old sunlight soap is advisable.

Haven't ordered any liquids from them as I'm into the DIY thing at the mo. I wouldn't touch the e-solids with latex gloves.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Shadowvapor said:


> Hi Rob my apologies to hijack you here but could you pls tel me where can I find your reviews on the VK juices pls. I cant find on their website the nic strengths of the Beta range liquids. thanks a mil



It wasn't a full review...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-king-beta-range.1475/


----------



## Shadowvapor (7/4/14)

thanks a mil


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

all my devices are clones- nemesis, russian 91% and igol, and i dont have any issues with any of them.

no leaking 

all bought from fast tech, and yes it takes ages to ship.

the way i cope with this mentally is, order it and then try to forget about it. once you get notification that it arrived it will be like someone bought you a present LOL

(NB this doesnt always work, most of the time you will drive yourself crazy waiting for it to arrive)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll reply to this thread when my Russian 91 original finally arrives from the USA if it ever does... 7 days and it hasn't moved from their distribution centre yet!



Where did you buy it from and what did it set you back?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Where did you buy it from and what did it set you back?



*www.vapordna.com*
$98.49 with replacement tank.
$92.50 without replacement tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

